# Ruined my passenger seat. Oily food soaked thru



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Had an Italian food delivery, large order. No idea what the items were (merchant requested ordeal) but it was oily and soaked through my catering bag. That in turn, soaked onto my passenger seat. Ruined the $20 catering bag and seat base. I tossed the bag at the nearest garbage can. Trunk was full with another bag. That one didn't leak.

I figure the grease is going to be impossible to pull from the foam seat base. Already have a carpet shampoo cleaner on hand, not going to bother. There was a lot.

Now I know how Uber passenger drivers feel when they get puked &#129326; on. There is a smell and you lose some time dealing with the problem.

I'm going to be using a tray on the front seat from now on. I was using a simple table placemat to save the seat from wear and tear. A thick shower towel on the seat might have saved me as well. Stay safe all!:thumbdown:


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Next time put the food in the trunk


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> Had an Italian food delivery, large order. No idea what the items were (merchant requested ordeal) but it was oily and soaked through my catering bag. That in turn, soaked onto my passenger seat. Ruined the $20 catering bag and seat base. I tossed the bag at the nearest garbage can. Trunk was full with another bag. That one didn't leak.
> 
> I figure the grease is going to be impossible to pull from the foam seat base. Already have a carpet shampoo cleaner on hand, not going to bother. There was a lot.
> 
> ...


That sucks man that happened in my old car a couple times. I keep a pizza bag on there now and put the food on top of there



father of unicorns said:


> Next time put the food in the trunk


I get tooo many orders that have to be kept upright and have to keep an eye on (soup, drinks)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The mats a good idea. Normally I just had one bag laying on the seat and put the bag of food on top of it. Sometimes I double bagged, if it was Chinese food or anything that could make leak. 

Pour baking soda on the stain, let it sit for 15 min, vacuum it up and then use a damp cloth.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Sodium101 said:


> Had an Italian food delivery, large order. No idea what the items were (merchant requested ordeal) but it was oily and soaked through my catering bag. That in turn, soaked onto my passenger seat. Ruined the $20 catering bag and seat base. I tossed the bag at the nearest garbage can. Trunk was full with another bag. That one didn't leak.
> 
> I figure the grease is going to be impossible to pull from the foam seat base. Already have a carpet shampoo cleaner on hand, not going to bother. There was a lot.
> 
> ...


Baking soda and vinegar will help take out the odor, Tuff Spot works really well on stains. Use the baking soda and vinegar first, let dry completely then use Tuff Stuff with a hard plastic Bristol brush.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

https://homeviable.com/how-to-clean-car-seats-with-baking-soda/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I've restored vintage VWs most my life. As a result, I've had engine oil, transmission fluid and even heavy duty axle grease get on my clothing and my car seats at times. Every time I've used this standard degreaser bought at Autozone and other automotive stores, to remove the oils.

This stuff removes the heaviest of greases.









Just saturated the seats and scrub it in with a good brush, then remove with shop towels. Then once dry, vacuum up the pumice granules.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You put your car into taxi service.
Taxi's and cop cars get the crap beat out of them.
You didn't know that?
Well, your car is going to get the shit pounded out of it - and quick too.
Your choice.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

If nothing else works, try Fizzion.

Odoban is great for odors.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I get tooo many orders that have to be kept upright and have to keep an eye on (soup, drinks)


I have my trunk organized in such a way that I can put everything in it including safely drinks soups etc.. I would never go back to anything inside the car. Much better in the trunk and with a little organization you don't have to worry about the drinks.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

bla bla bla this grease.
This is a cloth seat . 
Buy this spray and wipe just like new .
https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...H3oKaDIKK3mV4H4cfLRoCFlcQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.dsalways test in a spot where you cant see never spray on plastic or dash .
again use at your own risk.
My dude i got car grease onto brand new cloth seats in new cars ! black nasty shit ! This trick worked every time.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

The fabric staining isn’t too bad since my seats are black-ish. A portion of the seat back has a layer of congealed grease. I’m just worried about the seat base foam since it’s so thick. I might dunk it in some Dawn dish soap a bunch of times. If this was anything other than pork grease, I wouldn’t be too concerned. Food grease triggers me 😂 Currently working on separating the seat base from the rails then removing fabric from foam.

I figured out what the grease is from, a party tray of meatballs. The black liner was what I was using to protect my seat from bag.

Currently driving around without a passenger seat 😄


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Aren't there some kind of oil eating bacteria you can spread over the foam?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Aren't there some kind of oil eating bacteria you can spread over the foam?


Isn't foam oil (petroleum) based?

I bet the Chinese are working on it ... they been working on weaponizing a flu bug, and it got away from them, so they a little bit busy right now. Soon as they done with that little problem, maybe they'll work on that.

I remember reading a sci-fi book once. It was about a team of scientists that worked on an oil eating bug that could be released after a oil spill accident at sea. It worked. Then it started replicating. And it ate plastics, rubbers, all of the fuel in the world, medicines, ... think of everything that is petroleum based ... gone.
It described someone's tennis shoes dissolving. 
Plunged the world back into the 1400's. I'm sure Bernie and AOC would love that scenario ... but, it didn't turn out well for humanity.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> Had an Italian food delivery, large order. No idea what the items were (merchant requested ordeal) but it was oily and soaked through my catering bag. That in turn, soaked onto my passenger seat. Ruined the $20 catering bag and seat base. I tossed the bag at the nearest garbage can. Trunk was full with another bag. That one didn't leak.
> 
> I figure the grease is going to be impossible to pull from the foam seat base. Already have a carpet shampoo cleaner on hand, not going to bother. There was a lot.
> 
> ...


LOL you must be a Noob. Let me guess, gig economy part timer who is just trying to make some extra cash?

Word of advice. I use my passenger seat and NOT my trunk because you always need to maintain control of the food and drinks. HOWEVER, what I do is put a towel on my seat then cover it with a plastic seat cover that auto detailers use. They run about $60 for a roll of 250. I have had many spills in the 20+ years delivering. Seats are fine. Here is a link to what I use. You're welcome.

https://store.detailking.com/automo...MIsMjWypX65wIVjZ-zCh3wFgXyEAQYBCABEgKLDfD_BwE


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ain't my food... That's why it goes on the floorboard....


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Ain't my food... That's why it goes on the floorboard....


Thats not proper food code. The food, even in a delivery bag, must not ever be placed in a location where shoes or bare feet lay or touch the same place. This is why the bag should be on your seat. Outside the car, the bag should never tou ch the ground at the restaurant, at the customers door, or anywhere else. If it does, the bag should be taken out of service and washed. I mean do what you want but this is the regulation. I teach food safety so believe me, I know.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Thats not proper food code. The food, even in a delivery bag, must not ever be placed in a location where shoes or bare feet lay or touch the same place. This is why the bag should be on your seat. Outside the car, the bag should never tou ch the ground at the restaurant, at the customers door, or anywhere else. If it does, the bag should be taken out of service and washed. I mean do what you want but this is the regulation. I teach food safety so believe me, I know.


Lmao @ everything in this post. It's food delivery, not a Michelin restaurant.

As someone who was in food service for close to 30 years, IDGAF about these millennials orders from Wendy's and Chipotle. They are lucky when I even use the heated bag.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Lmao @ everything in this post. It's food delivery, not a Michelin restaurant.
> 
> As someone who was in food service for close to 30 years, IDGAF about these millennials orders from Wendy's and Chipotle. They are lucky when I even use the heated bag.


Like I said, do what you want. However, its no difficult to make to extra effort to keep the food from being contaminated. If you were ever ServSafe Certified, you should know. I am just saying. Customers deserve clean food, whether they are the best or worst customer.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Thats not proper food code. The food, even in a delivery bag, must not ever be placed in a location where shoes or bare feet lay or touch the same place. This is why the bag should be on your seat. Outside the car, the bag should never tou ch the ground at the restaurant, at the customers door, or anywhere else. If it does, the bag should be taken out of service and washed. I mean do what you want but this is the regulation. I teach food safety so believe me, I know.


I drive Uber... So believe me... I don't care....


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I try to NEVER put any orders on my seats for this exact reason, BUT being human I cannot always do this so I bought a few cheap towels from the dollar store and keep them on the seat when delivering so if I do place a bag of food on my seat and it leaks it ruins a few cheap towels and not me seats.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

I put everything in a plastic tub that I keep on the floor in the back. If anything leaks or spills just wipe it up with a paper towel.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Like I said, do what you want. However, its no difficult to make to extra effort to keep the food from being contaminated. If you were ever ServSafe Certified, you should know. I am just saying. Customers deserve clean food, whether they are the best or worst customer.


Food is perfectly "clean". It's in whatever container the stores puts food in, followed by a bag the store puts it in, and then inside the delivery bag I'm carrying. No way in hell "dirt" is getting past those 3 layers. Ok, maybe if you have some radioactive substance left from Russian assassins on your floor board.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Sodium101 said:


> Had an Italian food delivery, large order. No idea what the items were (merchant requested ordeal) but it was oily and soaked through my catering bag. That in turn, soaked onto my passenger seat. Ruined the $20 catering bag and seat base. I tossed the bag at the nearest garbage can. Trunk was full with another bag. That one didn't leak.
> 
> I figure the grease is going to be impossible to pull from the foam seat base. Already have a carpet shampoo cleaner on hand, not going to bother. There was a lot.
> 
> ...


5' 6' blue plastic sheet at the dollar store.
Food goes in the trunk.


----------

